# A New Beginning



## Snake (Nov 3, 2016)

Received an 80 on my ASVAB yesterday and qualified for over 200 jobs. Got to the physical today and passed everything. Come to find out I can't get any of the jobs I had listed because  my vision was above the max. I am disappointed to say the least. would like to say thank you to everyone that helped me on this site. I will forever continue to support the military and wish you luck and thank you for your service. 
Jake


----------



## Grunt (Nov 3, 2016)

Always know that there is more than one way to serve your country! When one door closes, look for a window!

Don't quit...never give up...and ultimately, drive on....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

To add -

Not everyone on the board is military. Always nice to read opinions on everything from sports to current affairs from a non-military minded point-of-view.  

Hope you stick around and post from time-to-time.


----------



## Scholar (Nov 4, 2016)

Why don't you want to pursue another military field (possibly still something combat arms) that allows for corrected vision? Or is it that your uncorrected vision is beyond the accepted limit period? I ask because I'd hate for your dreams to never get off the ground because you didn't explore every option.


----------



## Snake (Nov 4, 2016)

Scholar said:


> Why don't you want to pursue another military field (possibly still something combat arms) that allows for corrected vision? Or is it that your uncorrected vision is beyond the accepted limit period? I ask because I'd hate for your dreams to never get off the ground because you didn't explore every option.


My vision was 20/500 uncorrected. Could barely see the biggest letters. The only jobs I could do were crap like fuels and pavements. I am going to go to college this winter and see if I can get eye surgery after I turn 18. After graduating I'm considering going to Navy Officer Candidate School and then going SWCC and hopefully getting a JTAC certification within.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 4, 2016)

I will echo others here. So. I know you wanted to do this. I get it. As you know, the job you wanted, as all jobs in the military requires a no quit attitude. You got dealt a shitty hand. I get it. It sucks. As Ranger instructors (ask the Rangers here) say, "whatcha gonna do now P.L.?". Have you thought about non military jobs? Emergency services? Medicine? As for leaving this board. It's up to you but there is no reason to leave. I can tell you that I learn something new every day from this board and I am a 40 year old paramedic in the hood with prior military experience. Every day is a learning experience. You can still learn from many folks here. Figure a plan B. Plan A sucks. While you're at it, figure out plan C to Z also. Up to you but I am sure you will make the right decision and wish you luck. Hope this does not come off wrong.

M.


----------



## Snake (Nov 5, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I will echo others here. So. I know you wanted to do this. I get it. As you know, the job you wanted, as all jobs in the military requires a no quit attitude. You got dealt a shitty hand. I get it. It sucks. As Ranger instructors (ask the Rangers here) say, "whatcha gonna do now P.L.?". Have you thought about non military jobs? Emergency services? Medicine? As for leaving this board. It's up to you but there is no reason to leave. I can tell you that I learn something new every day from this board and I am a 40 year old paramedic in the hood with prior military experience. Every day is a learning experience. You can still learn from many folks here. Figure a plan B. Plan A sucks. While you're at it, figure out plan C to Z also. Up to you but I am sure you will make the right decision and wish you luck. Hope this does not come off wrong.
> 
> M.


I am thinking about Federl Law Enforcement jobs particularly US Marshal. It really does suck to have your dreams for 5+ years shattered by something uncontrollable. Hopefully my eyesight settles and I'm able to get eye surgery within the next 3 years. Oherwise it looks like the military won't be an option as far as jobs that I could even picture myself in. Who knows what is in store for me, like a lot of people have told me since I found  out the news; maybe just maybe God has a better idea for me. Maybe he was confident that I would die overseas and he didn't want that or even that he has a different military job in mind for me. We will see, in the end... I won't delete my account in the age that I come back in a few years and am able to join.
Jake


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 5, 2016)

.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 5, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I will echo others here. So. I know you wanted to do this. I get it. As you know, the job you wanted, as all jobs in the military requires a no quit attitude. *You got dealt a shitty hand. I get it. It sucks. As Ranger instructors (ask the Rangers here) say, "whatcha gonna do now P.L.?"*. Have you thought about non military jobs? Emergency services? Medicine? As for leaving this board. It's up to you but there is no reason to leave. I can tell you that I learn something new every day from this board and I am a 40 year old paramedic in the hood with prior military experience. Every day is a learning experience. You can still learn from many folks here. Figure a plan B. Plan A sucks. While you're at it, figure out plan C to Z also. Up to you but I am sure you will make the right decision and wish you luck. Hope this does not come off wrong.
> 
> M.



This type of thing will happen on a regular basis once you've assumed command of any size element of men as an officer, especially at first, and your guys will look to see how you respond.

Many people don't think, "Ok, how else can I get __________ done, here?" naturally in those types of situations, IME.  It takes practice.

Decide of a goal is worthy to you.  If its not, forget about it and do something else.  If it is, ignore the feelings of discouragement after any initial difficulty and get busy on a modified plan.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2016)

Snake said:


> We will see, in the end... I won't delete my account in the age that I come back in a few years and am able to join.
> Jake



Something to consider: you still have plans and you're young. You're aware there's a lot you don't know and that sort of self-awareness doesn't exist in everyone.

You don't learn by doing things right over and over, you learn by failing. You've taken a small nudge here and there and moved forward. Learning. You can punch out, you can lurk, or you can participate. As a staff member I won't beg for your presence, but as the father of a 21 YO, a guy who wore a uniform a billion years ago, and who has done a few things to support the conflict over the last decade I'd encourage you to stick around and participate a bit. I would say this to many of our members, but particularly the younger guys and gals who could use some personal development. Your military time will shape you but it is temporary. Who you are as a person is forever but only you can decide how to grow. No one else can force that upon you.

Your call, but I don't want anyone to think that because they can't enlist or whatever they aren't welcome or they can't benefit from the site.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 5, 2016)

Can you not get lasik then keep your mouth shut to the recruiters about it and bam now you have 20/20 vision and nobody is the wiser? I wore glasses when I joined the military and have never had an issue.

Edit; Worst case scenario at least you no longer have to wear glasses.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 5, 2016)

I always was of the belief that good, hardworking citizens are the foundation of this country.  Without them, these great men and women in the service have nothing to defend.  You seem to have the drive, I'm sure you'll succeed in any walk of life you choose.  As others have said, I hope you stick around.


----------



## Snake (Nov 5, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Can you not get lasik then keep your mouth shut to the recruiters about it and bam now you have 20/20 vision and nobody is the wiser? I wore glasses when I joined the military and have never had an issue.
> 
> Edit; Worst case scenario at least you no longer have to wear glasses.


I need my vision to stabilize before I can even get the surgery and also have to wait till I'm 18. From there I need to wait a 1 year after surgery before the military will allow me since they want to make sure you are good to go. I think with any eye surgery be PRK, Lasik or Lasek an eye doctor would be able to tell that you've had it based off residual scars on your eyes. I don't think they would have a problem accepting me after getting surgery...
Does anyone know if I could go into Navy SWCC as an officer? Looked on some sites and it says no, you must enlist. Also does anyone know what eye surgery you can have if you want to jump? I don't think you can have Lasik, but Lasek and PRK are fine.
Jake


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2016)

Snake said:


> I need my vision to stabilize before I can even get the surgery and also have to wait till I'm 18. From there I need to wait a 1 year after surgery before the military will allow me since they want to make sure you are good to go. I think with any eye surgery be PRK, Lasik or Lasek an eye doctor would be able to tell that you've had it based off residual scars on your eyes. I don't think they would have a problem accepting me after getting surgery...
> Does anyone know if I could go into Navy SWCC as an officer? Looked on some sites and it says no, you must enlist. Also does anyone know what eye surgery you can have if you want to jump? I don't think you can have Lasik, but Lasek and PRK are fine.
> Jake



SWCC does not have its own officers. The officers at the SBTs are all SEAL officers.


----------



## CGriff93 (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a similar issue where I need to have eye surgery in order to join special operations for any branch of the military. When I was 18 I talked to my eye doctor and he didn't want me to have surgery in case my eyes changed. I'm 22 and went in there a few months ago and he finally gave me his blessing. I also had 3+ years of having no change in my eyes before that. Also, I think you should do more research on the surgeries. I understand you would like to join the military, but understand you are taking a risk here. There is a possibility that something could go wrong. Do the research, find the pros and cons of each, and definitely ask your eye doctor questions. To build upon what I said earlier my doctor was unbiased with all the different types of eye surgeries, his only concern were the cons in the event something did go wrong.
In my opinion, which you can take with a grain of salt, you can join the military in a job you don't want to, put your time in, and have the military pay for it. (I have no idea how the process works) Or you can go to college/work save up for the surgery, and see what the results are. There is no guarantee that your vision will be 20/20 if you even have the surgery. Finally MAKE SURE that the type of surgery that you decide to get allows you to do the job you want! Sometimes eye surgery is an automatic DQ and you can't receive a waiver.


----------



## Scholar (Nov 5, 2016)

Snake said:


> My vision was 20/500 uncorrected. Could barely see the biggest letters. The only jobs I could do were crap like fuels and pavements. I am going to go to college this winter and see if I can get eye surgery after I turn 18. After graduating I'm considering going to Navy Officer Candidate School and then going SWCC and hopefully getting a JTAC certification within.


Understood. Man this sucks but, as all the men have said here, keep your head up! College is pretty great and I've learned a lot in my two years on campus. More doors will open down the road and you never know what may become an option. It's your life and it is what you make it!


----------



## DC (Nov 5, 2016)

Never quit. Do something else.


----------



## Snake (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks to all of you! I am going to continue to keep my head held high as I will continue working towards my now 'future' goal of actually getting into the military. I just need to take a week off life right now and come back strong. I'm planning on doing a lot of swimming at college to prepare for a new journey. I pray that eye surgery will work out for me and my eyes will settle down soon.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 6, 2016)

.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sad to hear, but that's merely a setback. I'll pile on- stick around. Might find something you can use.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2016)

I changed the title of your thread from "Last Post" to "A New Beginning."  Clearly it WASN'T your last post here, and this thread doesn't need to be your last thread.  Most of us have faced "show stoppers" in the past, only to find another--better--door opened elsewhere.  There is no need for you to quit the site simply because you've found your plans to join the military temporarily thwarted, and there is no need to give up on your dream to serve the nation simply because you didn't get what you wanted right away.

Night Stalkers Don't Quit, and neither should you.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 7, 2016)

Go to uni, do a worthwhile degree that could help with employment outside the military and enjoy life. That degree will help if you either never get into the military or after you leave it. 

In four years time you may find something else has sparked your passion too and you'll go in that direction.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2016)

[Q-


----------



## Snake (Nov 7, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I changed the title of your thread from "Last Post" to "A New Beginning."  Clearly it WASN'T your last post here, and this thread doesn't need to be your last thread.  Most of us have faced "show stoppers" in the past, only to find another--better--door opened elsewhere.  There is no need for you to quit the site simply because you've found your plans to join the military temporarily thwarted, and there is no need to give up on your dream to serve the nation simply because you didn't get what you wanted right away.
> 
> Night Stalkers Don't Quit, and neither should you.


I agree. I was at MEPS when posted and wasn't in the best mood as you could assume. I took my "week off" and now I'm back in action and ready to work my ass off for the next 4 years.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 7, 2016)

Snake said:


> I agree. I was at MEPS when posted and wasn't in the best mood as you could assume. I took my "week off" and now I'm back in action and ready to work my ass off for the next 4 years.



Very good! Perseverance is a trait that many don't possess, unfortunately! Those that do -- and exercise it  properly -- succeed in their endeavors where many fall short and end in failure.

Failure is not always a choice one makes....

But, quitting is ALWAYS a choice that once made, you have to live with it for the rest of your life.

Simply put, don't quit!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2016)

When I was in grad school there was a super-motivated and enormously talented undergrad who desperately wanted to be in the Army.  Unfortunately, he had an unwaiverable medical condition.  So he joined the CIA instead.  There are many ways to serve.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 7, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> When I was in grad school there was a super-motivated and enormously talented undergrad who desperately wanted to be in the Army.  Unfortunately, he had an unwaiverable medical condition.  So he joined the CIA instead.  There are many ways to serve.


That is pretty awesome.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 8, 2016)

Exactly and I dare say the CIA would get you adrenaline dumps equal to anything in the military from time to time...


----------

